# Supreme court justice Eric Holder



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When Holder resigned a while back this is exactly what I worried about. Now FOX, the Five and others are talking about it. Don't forget Harry Reid set it up so republicans can't stop it. Our only hope is Ginsberg holds on until the new republican senators take office. This could be devastating to the second amendment.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This would be devastating for life in this country as we know it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Could be the spark for a civil war.


----------

